# How to deal with wait of new Hedgie coming home?!



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys im getting a new hedgie in approxamatly 40 days and I just cant wait!!!!
How can i deal with this?




~~~~THX~~~~


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

You're probably already doing this, but read, read, read on them.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Read lots. Make sure the cage is set up and ready to go. Be sure to test out your heating system now, so you have time to make the adjustments for optimal temperature, or return/exchange if something isn't working properly. 

Get a hedgie stuffed toy and put it in the cage to fill the void


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Get a hedgie stuffed toy and put it in the cage to fill the void


 :lol: That's a good idea, just try not to give it a bath or trim its nails.  I would certainly do lots of reading though, and get everything set up and ready to go.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I watched a lot of movies and TV series on DVD to fill the time. I only had to wait 5 days or so and found that unbearable. I can't imagine having to wait 40! :shock:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been waiting three months and I'm still not sure if I can get one. Sigh :| I want one so bad!!!! If like me, you are slowly going insane from hedgie deprivation, just hang in there and be even happier when you get your little guy (or girl)


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Nebular said:


> I watched a lot of movies and TV series on DVD to fill the time. I only had to wait 5 days or so and found that unbearable. I can't imagine having to wait 40! :shock:


I know it seems like forever and i cant even get the supplies yet bcuz my parents say i have to wait until the week before to set it up so i wont have to stare at it and go insane! :shock:

But i made a binder  with all the stuff im going to get for the cage, the cage&coroplast, food and treats, even fleece! (also extra stuff to spoil them with) :!: hehe at least im prepared...


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Read lots. Make sure the cage is set up and ready to go. Be sure to test out your heating system now, so you have time to make the adjustments for optimal temperature, or return/exchange if something isn't working properly.
> 
> Get a hedgie stuffed toy and put it in the cage to fill the void


i cant because my parents say i have 2 wait 1 week to buy and set up everything b4 getting my hedgie so i wont go insane having 2 stare at it  . Also i dont need a heating system bcuz i live in florida and its year round hotness and my house is always at 46 degrees farenheit. If its too cold for him/her i will go buy a space heater!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is where reading comes in handy  

Hedgehogs need to be kept between 73'F and 78'F temperature wise, in their cage. Its a good idea to get an indoor/outdoor thermometer and put the outdoor probe inside the cage, roughly floor level, so you know what the temperature is at the hog's level. Most owners aim to keep them at 75'F and try to keep a somewhat steady temperatures.

If a hedgehog gets too cold, they will attempt hibernation, which is bad. Hibernation causes their immune systems to lower which means they can get sick, if they attempt hibernation once, they are more likely to attempt again. In a severe case, hibernation can kill them.

The other half of keeping them from hibernation is light cycles, they need a light on for 12 hours a day, for example from 8am to 8pm. If they sense short days (like fall/winter days) they may attempt hibernation. Don't depend on natural light, as even overcasted days can be too dark for them. No special light, just a regular desk lamp or room light, most people hook them up on a timer so it comes on and off at the same time each day.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I think that was a typo. I doubt many people can stand to live in a house that's 46!


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been coming on here a lot to get my hedgie fix. The litter I'm waiting for is due at the end of April, so hopefully I will be high enough of the waiting list to get one from that litter and hopefully there will be one I am interested in. If not, more waiting! I just hope I am not doing all this waiting for nothing... :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Read. Every. Sticky.


----------

